# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kushtuar Nënës Tereze

## zef malsia

*O Zot, hapna sytë tanë, që të mund të shohim Ty*


Në festën liturgjike kishtare të së Lumës Nënë Terezë që kremtojmë sot më 5 shtator, e që sivjet përkoi më 12-vjetorin e vdekjes, ti drejtohemi Zotit, që të na ndihmojë ta duam njëri-tjetërin kurdoherë me këtë uratë që e Lumja Nënë Terezë na ka lënë:

_Hapna sytë tanë, o Zot!
O Zot, hapna sytë tanë, që të mund të shohim Ty
në vëllezërit e motrat tona.
Hapna veshët tanë, që ti dëgjojmë thirrjet
e atij që ka uri, që ka të ftohtë e frikë,
të atij që është i shtypur dhe i përbuzur.
Hapna zemrën tonë, o Zot, që të mund të mësojmë
ta duam njëri-tjetrin
ashtu si na do Ti.
Përtërije vazhdimisht në ne, Shpirtin tënd, o Zot,
që të jemi të lirë e të bashkuar në emrin Tënd të shenjtë._ *Amen*

----------


## ylli_pr

Zoteri Zef e mira dhe e mbara te prifte ne jeten tende. Qka tij shtohet kesaj qe eshte shkruar ketu, veq ashtu u befte.

----------


## toni77_toni

* Heshtje e bujari.*

_Nënë Terezën, duke shfletuar librin_ *Jeta ime,* _e Lumja e parë shqiptare kërkon nga ne të gjithë Heshtje e bujari._ 

*Njeriu ka nevojë për heshtje.
Vetëm ose në shoqëri, por duke e shikuar Zotin në heshtje.
Kështu mund të fitojmë atë fuqi shpirtërore, të cilën pastaj e zbrazim në veprimtari, e derdhim në shqetësimet tona më të vogla, e përdorim në telashet e mëdha, të cilat mund të na bien papritmas mbi kokë.
Heshtja i parapriu Krijimit!

Kupa madhështore e qiellit u krijua në mes të një heshtjeje të thellë madhështore, në mes të së cilës ushtuan fjalët të Hyjit: Le të bëhet kupa e qiellit!.

Krishti lindi, kur mbi botë binte muzgu i heshtur i natës.
E nuk ka e as do të ketë një pushtet të ngjashëm me atë të Krishtit. Ai nuk luftoi, e as bërtiti; zëri i tij nuk u dëgjua rrugëve.

Një herë dikush më pyeti cila ishte gjëja më e rëndësishme për formimin e motrave.

Iu përgjigja:

Heshtja është themelore në një shtëpi rregulltare!.
Heshtja e përvujtërisë, e dashurisë, e bamirësisë; heshtja e syve, heshtja e veshëve, heshtja e gjuhës.

Nuk mund të ketë jetë lutjeje, pa heshtje!
Heshtje domethënë mirësi e dashuri.
Dashuri njëri për tjetrin, pavarësisht nga ndryshimet.
Dashuri, forcë bashkimi në gjirin e bashkësisë.
Dashuri prej nga buron përvujtëria e Zotit, që më trondit.
Ai që ishte Hyj e u bë skllav.

E sodis në heshje, e nga heshtja buron paqja e gëzimi i zemrës.
Këtë gëzim e këtë paqe duhet tia çojmë botës, që na rrethon.
Për ta bërë këtë, nuk kemi nevojë për topa, as për bomba.
Kemi nevojë vetëm për dashuri të thellë e për bashkim edhe më të thellë me Krishtin.

Mirësia e dashuria duhet të rriten në shpirtin tonë, duke u nisur nga bashkimi ynë me Krishtin. 
Dashuria për familjen, për të afërmin e për gjithë të varfërit, do të jetë fryt i natyrshëm i këtij bashkimi me Zotin. 
Duhet, pra, ta gjejmë Zotin.
Po Zoti nuk gjindet mes zhurmash.
Zoti është mik i heshtjes.
Shikoni diellin, hënën, yjet, si lëvizin në heshtje.

A nuk është misioni ynë tua çojmë Zotin të varfërve, atje ku jetojnë? Jo një Zot të vdekur, por një Zot që jeton, që i do të gjithë.

Sa më shumë të marrim nga lutja e heshtur, aq më shumë do të shpërndajmë në jetën tonë aktive. Kemi nevojë për heshtje, që të arrijmë deri në fund të shpirtrave.

Nuk ka rëndësi ajo që themi ne, por ajo që thotë Zoti në ne e përmes nesh!.*

----------


## Geri Tr

> *O Zot, hapna sytë tanë, që të mund të shohim Ty*
> 
> 
> Në festën liturgjike kishtare të së Lumës Nënë Terezë që kremtojmë sot më 5 shtator, e që sivjet përkoi më 12-vjetorin e vdekjes, ti drejtohemi Zotit, që të na ndihmojë ta duam njëri-tjetërin kurdoherë me këtë uratë që e Lumja Nënë Terezë na ka lënë:
> 
> _Hapna sytë tanë, o Zot!
> O Zot, hapna sytë tanë, që të mund të shohim Ty
> në vëllezërit e motrat tona.
> Hapna veshët tanë, që ti dëgjojmë thirrjet
> ...


Nene Tareza per mua eshte personi me human qe ka njohur ndonjeher bota,me miresine e saj dhe dashurine qe u jepte shume femijeve te varfer ne nevoje e ben ate nje shenjtore te vertete.Ne shqiptaret jemi krenare per Nene Terezen............Amin

----------


## Dielli_ime

E lumja Nene Tereza ishte humane, pasi ajo e mohoi vetveten dhe e lejoi Krishtin qe te jetonte plotesisht ne te. Le te mburremi sa me pak me Nene Terezen dhe te mesojme sa me shume prej menyres se si ajo e deshi Krishtin deri ne fund!


QLJK!

----------


## toni77_toni

*Thënie të Nënë Terezës* 

"Atdheu im është Shqipëria. Unë gjithmon e kam në zemër popullin tem shqiptar dhe luti Zotin që paqa dhe dashnija e tij të jetë në zemrat tona në çdo familje". 

*Oslo, 10 dhjetor 1979, me rastin e marjes së çmimit Nobel për Paqen.* 

"Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit". 

"Nuk kemi nevojë për bomba e armë për të sjellë paqen, kemi nevojë për dashuri e mëshirë". 

"E di që jemi një pikë në oqeanin e mjerimit dhe të vuajtjes njërëzore, por në se s'do të ishim ne, kjo pikë mjerimi dhe vujatje do të ishte edhe më e madhe". 

"Është detyrë e çdokujt ti nderojë strukturat, por nuk do të jemi të aftë për këtë derisa mos ti nderojmë zemrat tona" . 

"Gjëja më e rëndësishme në jetë është dashuria. Këtu edhe është fillimi i veprimtarisë për të drejtat njerëzore". 

"Paqja arrihet me vepra të dashurisë". 

"Jeta jote është të jetosh, të duash, të dëshmosh dashurinë e Hyjit në të tjerët".

----------


## jarigas

> Lereni " nenen tereze" te qete se ajo ka prblemet e veta ne xhehnem se bashku me Skenderbeun.


*Ti je ai "shqiptari" qe ne nje teme tjeter ka shkruar:*

*Me rendesi eshte se: ne shqiptaret ne trojet tona etnike me par ishim ne islam pra ishim mysliman e pastaj pas shum e shum vitesh diasa kaluan ne paganizem, krishterizem etj. Formula e par e jona ne fe ishete : ne emer te ZOTIT nje meshiruesit-meshirbersit

Sabri Selmani*

*Ju lutem forumisteve te tjere te mos i pergjigjen ketij pseudo-shqiptari, pasi,perçmimi me i madh eshte mosperfillja.....*

----------


## beta85

*Nga Nëna Tereze:*


"Kurrës s'kam dyshuar në thirrjen time rregulltare. Hetoja në thellësi të zemres se Zoti po më thërrët për një thirrje të re, për një jetë të re, por s'e dija përse dhe si".


"Kurrë nuk e kemi dëbuar askënd, dhe kjo vërtetë është një mrekulli e Zotit, sepse ai na ndihmon jetën dhe veprimtarinë tonë".


Gjithmonë e kemi një shtrat, një vend të gatshëm, një zemer të hapur edhe për fëmijën tëndë të sëmuarë, të dëbuar, të varfër...".


"Sot nuk është sëmundje më e rëndë gërbula. kanceri, por pakujdesia dhe dëbimi, vetmia".

----------


## Dielli_ime

Nje vajze, qe e njoh ketu ne Tirane, lindi nje femije me probleme fizike. Kembet e femijes mberrinin deri te gjuri e nuk vazhdonin me tutje. Pra, i mungonin kercinjte dhe shputat  :i ngrysur: . Femijen nuk e mori nga spitali dhe sot mora vesh se femijen e paskan shpene te Motrat e Nene Terezes ne Shkoder. Uroj shume nga zemra qe nje dite te gjithe ne ta kemi zemren kaq te madhe sa Nene Tereza e motrat e saj. Por, pa dyshim qe do te ishin kaq te mira, pasi mesuesin e kane te patemete!

----------


## toni77_toni

"Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit".

----------


## beta85

Gjej kohë për të menduar  është burim I fuqisë.

Gjej kohë për tu lutur  është më e madhja fuqi në botë.
_Nga Nëna Tereze_

----------


## toni77_toni

*NËNA TEREZE NOBELISTJA SHQIPTARE E PAQES (1979)*


“Viti Jubilar – 100 vjetori i lindjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut – Nënës Tereze”është ngjarje madhore dhe e rëndësishme, jo vetëm për ne, për Kishën tonë dhe popullin Shqiptar, por edhe për tërë Mesëdheun e trazuar, për Evropën, e përse jo, edhe për mbarë botën.

Ky Jubileu fillon sot më 10 dhjetor 2009, me rastin e 30 vjetorit të marrjes të Shpërblimin Nobel për Paqe të Nobelistes Shiptare - Nënës Tereze, saktësisht në ditën e sotme, më 10 dhjetor 1979. Ishte atëherë një befasi dhe kënaqësi për të gjithë, sidomos për ne Shqiptarët.

Një befasi, sepse shumë njerëz pyteshin: çka ka bërë Nëna Tereze për paqe në botë?

Shumë, gjithçka, sepse e ka shkrirë jetën e saj në mesin e të varfërve ndër më të varfër të botës, për të gërbulurë, për njerëz që ishin të braktisur, të shkelur dhe të shëmtuar, duke iu dhënë atyre dinjitetin njerëzor nëpërmjet dashurisë në vepër.

Më kujtohen edhe sot tri shtyllat, apo edhe tri “përcaktimet” e Nënës Tereze për paqe nga “Katedra e Paqes” në Oslo:


“Pa dashuri dhe flijim jeta s’ka kuptim”.
“Vetëm Dashuria do ta shpëtojë botën”.
“Veprat e dashurisë janë vepra të paqes”.


Dhe vazhdoi kështu: “Në botën e sotme ka aq shumë vuajtje, urretje, mjerim dhe mu për këtë duhet të fillojmë në familjet tona, në uratë dhe në flijim... Dashuria lind në familje, sepse nuk ka rëndësi çka veprojmë ne, por me sa dashuri bëjmë diçka... Kur marrë në rrugë ndonjë të uritur, i jap një pjatë me oriz, një copë bukë dhe ai kënaqet. Ka larguar urinë. Por, ai i cili është i dëbuar, që ndihet i padëshiruar, i padashur, i tmerruar, ai është flakur jashtë shoqërisë. Ky lloj varfërie është aq e rëndë, shumë e vështirë. Në perëndim motrat tona punojnë në mes të këtyre nejrëzve... Jemi këtu për ta ndarë këtë mundim, për ta ndarë këtë vuajtje të njerëzve... Pra, ta takojmë gjithmonë njëri-tejtrin me buzëqeshje, sepse buzëqeshja është fillimi i dashurisë...”. 

Një kënaqësi plebishitare botërore, sepse ishte shpërblyer Nëna e botës së mjerimit, ajo e cila vërtet kishte merituar këtë titull të lartë. 

Lars Roar Langslet, Kryetari Komisionit Parlamentar për marrëdhënie me Kishë dhe për Shkollim, ndër të tjera dëshmoi: “Tërë bota e ka miratuar, kësaj here, vendimin e Institutit Nobel, Dhuratën e madhe të Nobelit për Paqe t’i jipet bamirëses së njerëzimit... mirënjohje e dashurisë, mirësisë së tërë njerëzimit, sepse të gjithë njihemi në të. Njerëzimi e vlerëson atë si NËNË, si e thërrasin të gjithë; shi me këtë me të vërtetë është vlerësuar njeriu, të drejtat dhe nevojat e tij... Kjo është fitorja e mirësisë dhe e dashurisë... Nëna Tereze është kulminacioni i punës vetëmohuese, i mirësisë dhe i dashurisë...”.

Kryetari i Komitetit të atëhershëm Nobel për Paqe, dr. John Sannes-i, në aereoportin e Osllos, gjatë përcjelles së Nënës Tereze për kthim në Kalkutë, ndër të tjera theksoi:“Këtu me të vërtetë nuk dimë se kush ka marrë Dhuratë: ne apo Nëna Tereze? Ne i falënedrojmë asaj, që e ka pranuar këtë Shpërblim, dhe kështu e ka ngjitur edhe më tepër vlerën e kësaj mirënjohjeje të lartë... Qysh tani lypset menduar për kandidatët e vitit të ardhshëm. Mbas Shpërblimit të Nënës Tereze do të jetë mjaft vështirë ta gjejmë një perosnalitet të dimensioneve të ngjashme si Nëna Tereze...Më mirë dhe më thjeshtë do t’ishte që ajo prapë ta fitonte këtë Dhuratë” (këtë e tha duke qeshur, ndoshta si mahi, vr. ime).

Nëna Tereze e pranoi këtë Shpërblim vetëm në emër të të varfërve, për t’i ndihmuar të varfërit ndër më të varfër, duke vërë në qendër të vëmendjes dy shtylla, shpesh të harruara dhe të ngatërruara, ZOTIN dhe NJERIUN.

Kështu kishte dëshmuar para mbarë botës se “ Dashuria” do t’i shëronte të gjitha të ligat e botës, sepse do t’ia mundësonte njeriut tejkalimin e kufinjve të kohës dhe të hapësirës, të nacionit dhe religjionit, të kasteve dhe të ngjyrave... 
“Recepti” i Nënës Tereze është aq i thjeshtë, gjithnjë aktual, gati i “gjithëpushtetshëm”: “Punë të vogla me dashuri të madhe”.

Historia e jetës dhe e veprimtarisë së Nënës Tereze është shkruar me fe dhe është nënshkrau dhe vulosur me dashuri në veprim.

Vetëm kështu mund të kuptohet disi “lapsi i Zotit” i cili vazhdon të shkruajë ende në ndërgjegje dhe zemra të shumë njerëzve në çdo anë të botës.

Dhe në mbarim më lejon “të lundroj” në kujtime dhe kështu t’ju bëjë edhe juve pjesëmarrës të kësaj ngjarje dhe përjetimin tim të paharrueshëm. Ishte e diele, 8 dhjetori 1979. Në Osllo teperatura ishte gjithnjë minus 35 shkallë, pra, një ftohtë tejet i madh për ne. Isha në përcjellje të Imzot Nikë Prelën, ipeshkvin tonë /1918-1996/. Dolëm për ta pritur Nënën Tereze në aereoportin e Osllos. Me Nënën Tereze ishte edhe vëllau i saj, Lazër Bojaxhiu, dhe bija e tij, Age lind. Bojaxhiu-Guttadauro. Pra, një familje e vogël shqiptare.

Kur na pa dhe u përshëndetëm, me shumë befasi, na pyeti kështu: “A keni ardhur këtu vetëm për mua?”.

Imzot Nikë Prela, në stilin e tij hokatar, i tha :”Jo, por kemi ardhur për t’i parë bukuritë natyrore rë Norvegjisë”.

Nëna Tereze, e gëzuar, me sy të përlotur, na tha: “Po më vjen shumë mirë që keni ardhur, si t’kishte ardhur Nëna Loke imja e vdekur. Zoti iu pagoftë dhe iu ktheftë me të mira!”.

Gëzimi, malli, përjetimi ishte i paharrueshëm. Ndër temat që i shtronim në biseda të gjata dhe të përmallshme edhe në orët e vona të natës, ishte doemos edhe çështja kudo në botën shiqptare, Kosova, mbi të gjitha Shqipëria.

Ja përgjigja e Nënës Tereze: 
“Unë nuk di çka të them, sepse nuk di çka ngjanë atje. Një gjë vetëm e dijë: UNË MUND TË THEM VETËM SE LUTËM SHUMË PËR SHQIPËRINË, QË ZOTI T’IU JEPË DRITË PËR TË PARË SE NËSE DËSHIROJNË TË JETOJNË NË PAQE, ATËHERË DO TA DOJNË NJËRI-TJETRIN...” 

Gjatë Konferencës për shtyp me më se 1200 gazetarë të qendrave botërore të radio-televizioneve të ndryshme, unë për revistën tonë DRITA, si dhe në emër të të gjithë shqiptarëve, ndër të tjera e pyeta kështu: “A po na thoni, Nëna Tereze, shkurtimisht kush jeni Ju dhe lidhja e Juaj me popullin tonë shqiptar?”.

Ajo mu përgjigj së pari gojarisht, pastaj e shkrojti dhe e lexoi këtë porosi shqip dhe anglisht :

“UNE GJITHMON E KAM NË ZEMËR POPULLIN TEM SHQIPTAR. SHUM LUTI ZOTIN QI PAGJA E TIJ TË VJEN NË ZEMRAT TONA, NË GJITHA FAMILJET TONA, NË GJITH BOTËN. LUTUNI SHUM PËR FUKARAT E MI – DHE PËR MUA DHE MOTRAT E MIJA.
UNE LUTEM PËR JUVE.
M. TEREZA BOJAXHIU”, OSLLO; 10/12/79.”. 

Përjetim i rrallë dhe i paharruehëm ishte takimi i Nënës Tereze me mbretin e atëhershëm të Norvegjisë, Ollavin e V, para sa ta pranonte Shpërblim Nobel për Paqe.

Pas përshëndetjeve dhe urimeve, Nëna Tereze e pyeti Mbretin se a do të merrte pjesë në ceremoninë e dorëzimit të Shpërblimit Nobel për Paqe.

Mbreti i tha:” Kisha për të ardhur me gëzim, por s’dëshiroj ta prishi këtë ditë të madhe për Ju. Nëse do të vijë, unë do të jam në qendër të vëmendjes. Prandaj më mirë mos të vijë, kështu që së paku një herë edhe Ju të jeni personaliteti kryesor”.

Nëna Tereze iu përgjigj Mbretit me një gatishmëri të pashoqe: “Jo, jo, o Mbret, gaboni. Nuk jam as unë as Ju në qendër të vëmendjes, por Zoti dhe të varfërit, prandaj mund të vini lirisht!”.

Mbreti Ollavi V mbeti pa gojë dhe vërtet mori pjesë në Shpërblim Nobel për Paqe, si duket për të parën herë. 

Në pyetjen time: “Çka domethënë së pari për Ju, për motrat Tuaja dhe për të varfërit Shpërblimi Nobel për Paqe?”

Nëna Tereze tha: “Për mua dhe motrat tona asgjë posaçe, asgjë s’do të ndryshojë në Shoqërinë tonë. Kjo Dhuratë, si dhe të gjitha të tjerat, të cilat i ka fituar Kongregata jonë, janë vetëm për të varfëritë tanë... Kjo është si një kontribut i madh i paqes, sepse tekembramje sot bota e ka kuptuar se veprat e dashurisë janë më të rëndësishmet për paqe...Pa dashuri nuk do të kemi kurrë paqe.”

Në Nënën Tereze populli shqiptar e gjeti vetveten dhe të vërtetën, bashkimin shpirtëror dhe kulturor, motivin bazor për bamirësi, për strategjinë paqësore jodhunore tereziane, për falje, pajtim, bashkëpunim dhe bashkëjetesë me të gjithë, për ta mësuar dhe zbatuar artinë e jetës, Dashurinë. 

Ja, e tillë ishte Bija, Motra dhe Nëna e mbarë botës, Nobelistja Shqiptare e Paqes - Nëna jonë Tereze!

*Prishtinë, 10 dhjetor 2009 Don Lush GJERGJI*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Presidenti e ipeshkvi Kosovës: 
Nëna Terezë është ikonë e virtyteve dhe shkollë dashurie e shërbimi*


*Fjala përshëndetëse e ipeshkvi të Kosovës imzot Dodë Gjergjit në Akademinë solemne mbajtur në Prishtinë dje më 10 dhjetor 2009 me rastin e 30 vjetorit të dhënies së çmimit Nobel për Paqe Nënës Terezë*

Teatri Kombëtar, me 10.12.2009 

*I nderuar Zoti President Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu,* 
Të nderuar përfaqësues të korit diplomatik dhe të institucioneve shtetërore, politike,

Të dashur vëllezër e motra, 
Të nderuar miq,
Të nderuar të pranishëm,

ndihem i privilegjuar që sot mund tJu drejtohem nga kjo foltore, me rastin e 30 vjetorit të dhënies së Çmimit Nobel për Paqe Nënë Terezës. Tridhjetë vite më parë, ne të gjithë shqiptarët, ishim nën prangat e diktaturës dhe jetonim në terrin e ideologjisë që na i impononte koha. Atëherë, pra, kur kjo Motër e Jona, me veprën e dashurisë kishte arrit të bëhej Nënë e botës së varfër, kur kishte arrit të merrte merita dhe dekorata të shumta, falënderime dhe mirënjohje nga institucionet dhe shtete të ndryshme të botës, siç ishte edhe Çmimi Nobel për Paqe, ne as që e dinim se: Si në këto kohë të errëta diku në horizont ishte një Yll drite që shkëlqente dhe denjësisht na përfaqësonte të gjithë neve kudo në botë. 
Pas rënies së diktaturave, në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë, janë bërë përpjekje të mëdha për të nderuar dhe promovuar figurën Nënë Terezës, siç është edhe Akademia e sotme kremtore. Ky është një moment shumë i mirë për të promovuar edhe nismat e marra nga Këshilli Organizativ për Vitin Jubilar  100 vjetorin të lindjes së Gonxhes së Bojaxhinjëve, Nënës tonë Terezë. 

Ditën e kalimit të saj në amshim, që është dita e Festës së Nënë Terezës, me 05 shator të këtij viti, në Katedralen  Zoja e Këshillit të Mirë në Prizren, e kam shpallë vitin 2010 Vit jubilar të Nënë Terezës për Kishën tonë në Kosovë. Sot u lexua dekreti Presidencial që vitin 2010 e shpallë Vitin e Nënë Terezës. 

Prandaj ndjej të nevojshme të shpreh konsideratat më të thella të Kishës Katolike dhe e falënderoj nga zemra Presidentin e Republikës së Kosovës, Shkëlqesinë e Tij shumë të nderuar Zotëri Fatmir Sejdiun, që sot me rastin e këtij solemniteti e konfirmoi edhe njëherë se Nënë Tereza, edhe pse një Murgeshë Katolike, nuk është një pasuri e rezervuar vetëm për ne, por ajo është figurë e ndritur e kombit, prandaj Ju takon të gjithëve dhe të gjithë kanë të drejtë ta bëjnë dashurinë e shprehur dhe të shërbyer në dobi të tjetrit, shembull jete.

Populli ynë dhe Kisha Jonë, në të kaluarën e largët dhe në atë të afërm që mbajmë mend, ka nxjerrë figura të shumta që kanë dhënë kontribut të çmuar: për shkrim e lexim, për dije dhe kulturë, për fe dhe Atdhe, për liri dhe shtet! Por, ndër të gjitha këto janë dy figura të pa kontestueshme dhe fuqiplote që meritojnë të nderohen nga të gjithë, 


*Gjergj Kastrioti* i quajtur Skenderbe vigani i qytetërimit tonë dhe frymëzuesi i përhershëm për liri dhe 
*Gonxhe Bojaxhiu*, që e gjithë bota e quan Nënë Terezë, simboli i dashurisë dhe i paqes për të gjithë. 

Shteti i ri që kemi ndërtuar, Kosova jonë e lirë dhe e pavarur dhe ne qytetarët e sajë kemi mundësi të mësojmë shumë nga filozofia e jetës së Terezës të cilën mund të përmbledhim kështu: Ska rëndësi se sa jep, por sa dashuri vënë në atë që jep, nuk ka rëndësi se kush je, a beson apo nuk beson, por a ke nevojë për mua. Ska rëndësi a je i pasur apo i varfër është e rëndësishme a je i lumtur. 

Ska rëndësi a je punëtorë i thjeshtë apo je i veshur me pushtet është e rëndësishme a dinë respektosh dhe të vlerësosh të mirën. Ska rëndësi se çfarë gjuhe flet por ka rëndësi a fletë çartë të vërtetën dhe a arrin të kuptosh atë. Ska rëndësi kujt i bën mirë, e rëndësishme është a ka nevojë dhe a është më i nevojshmi ndër nevojtarë. Ska rëndësi a të përbuzin apo të urrejnë të nderojnë apo të lavdërojnë; e rëndësishme është që ti ti duash. 

Miq të dashur, gjatë këtij Viti të Nënë Terezës, ju ftoj të gjithëve që të mbështesim njëri-tjetrin për të marrë nga kjo filozofi jete dhe mënyrë veprimi në ushtrimin e kujdesit për të afërmit tanë, në mënyrë që të gjithë të kuptojmë se: ja vlen ti përgjigjemi nevojës me sakrificë, së keqes me të mirën e urrejtjes me dashuri. Kjo formë jete ndryshon sendet, ndryshon zemrat dhe ndryshon shoqërinë. Por për tu arritur e gjithë kjo, ti nuk duhet pritur që të ndryshoj unë e as unë nuk duhet pritur që të ndryshosh ti, ne duhet njëkohësisht të ndryshojmë te dy.

Zoti President, edhe njëherë dëshiroj tiu falënderoj për dekretin Tuaj me të cilin e shpallni Vitin 2010 vitin e Nënë Terezës. Dekreti Juaj i jep dimension më mbarë-shtrirës kësaj iniciative dhe iu mundëson të gjithë institucioneve dhe të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës tonë, pa marre parasysh dallimet që i kemi, të reflektojnë mbi veprën dhe figurën e shkëlqyeshme të dashurisë dhe të paqes, që është Nënë Tereza. 

Nënë Tereza ishte, dhe mbetet, simbol i përkryer i ushtrimit të dashurisë ndaj të afërmit, dashuri kjo që tejkalon kufijtë njerëzorë e mund të shpjegohet dhe të kuptohet vetëm me dimensionin hyjnor.

Në fund, Zoti President, më lejoni të Ju dhuroj një Kartolinë që Nënë Tereza iu dërgon nga Oslo e Norvegjisë, me nënshkrimin e Saj pikërisht në ditën e sotme para 30 vjetësh.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Presidenti e ipeshkvi Kosovës: 
Nëna Terezë është ikonë e virtyteve dhe shkollë dashurie e shërbimi*



*Fjala e presidentit të Republikës Së Kosovës Fatmir Sejdiu, në akademinë solemne me rastin e 30-vjetorit të laurimit të Nënës Terezë me Çmimin Nobel -*

Të nderuar drejtues të institucioneve të vendit, 
Të nderuar ministra dhe deputetë, 
Të nderuar ambasadorë të akredituar në Prishtinë, 
Të nderuar përfaqësuesit të institucioneve arsimore, shkencore e kulturore, 
Të nderuar përfaqësues të klerit, 
Të nderuar përfaqësues të medieve, 
Të dashur qytetarë të Republikës së Kosovës, 
Zonja e zotërinj, 


Tridhjetë vjet më parë, Nëna Terezë teksa po dilte nga manifestimi solemn i pranimit të çmimit Nobel, duke ia nënshkruar Dom Lush Gjergjit një foto-portret të sajin, i shkroi këto fjalë: Une gjithmon e kam në zemër popullin tem Shqiptar. Shum luti Zotin që paqja e Tij të vijn në zemrat tona, në gjitha familjet tona, në gjithë botën. Lutnu shum për fukarat e mij  dhe për mua dhe motrat e mija. Une lutem për juve. 


Këto fjalë, të shkruara me thjeshtësi e sinqeritet, tregojnë shpirtin e rrallë të Nënës Terezë. Fjalia e parë - Une gjithmon e kam në zemër popullin tem Shqiptar  dëshmon përkushtimin dhe dashurinë e saj për kombin të cilit i përkiste. Ndajfolja gjithmonë vetëm sa e përforcon këtë lidhje të pashkëputshme të saj me fatin e rëndë të kombit shqiptar në shekullin njëzet. Prandaj, ajo lut shumë Zotin që Paqja e Tij të vijn në zemrat tona, në të gjitha familjet tona, në gjithë botën. 


E vetëdijshme për gjendjen e vështirë të mijëra familjeve shqiptare në atë kohë, Nëna Terezë lutet që Paqja e Hyjit të zbresë në të gjitha familjet tona, në të gjitha familjet tona shqiptare, të cilave asokohe iu mohohej edhe e drejta e lutjes. Por, Nëna Terezë nuk e ngushton rrethin e njerëzve për të cilët lutet. Ajo ishte shqiptare e lindur në Shkup, me prindër nga Kosova, të cilët e kishin edukuar në frymën e vërtetë të shpirtit shqiptar, në frymën e dhembshurisë, të humanizmit dhe të dashurisë për njeriun. Ndaj, lutja e saj njeh shkallëzimin ngjitës dhe zgjerohet në tërë botën, bëhet universale, ashtu siç ishte zemra e saj. 


Nëna Terezë, misionare e paqes dhe e dashurisë, lut Zotin që tu japë paqen e Tij të gjitha familjeve të botës. Për tu kthyer në fjalitë vijuese, në thelbin e përkushtimit të saj jetësor e shpirtëror, në përkushtimin, dhembjen dhe lutjen për të varfrit, për fukaratë e saj. 


Nëna Terezë e mahniti botën me luftën e saj unikate. Ajo nuk kishte asnjë armë, asnjë forcë, asnjë metodë detyrimi ndaj të tjerëve. Ajo kishte vetëm lutjen dhe sakrificën e pandalur për të tjerët, për të braktisurit, për të sëmurët, për të pashpresët. Ajo ishte vetë shpresa e tyre në këtë jetë, ishte dielli që ua sillte agun e ditës së re, ishte hëna që ua hiqte terrin që kishte pllakosur jetët skamnore. 


Nëna Terezë, bijë e urtë e popullit shqiptar, është personalitet i rrallë edhe i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare. Ajo e vazhdoi në mënyrë shembullore udhën e madhe të Papa Klementit, Pjetër Budit, Atë Shtjefën Gjeçovit dhe shumë e shumë misionarëve të tjerë, që dhanë aq shumë për fe e për atdhe, duke u nisur nga besimi i thellë se vetëm duke u shërbyer të tjerëve mund ta fitosh paqen dhe parajsën e Zotit dhe njëkohësisht të jesh i dobishëm për veten dhe për popullin tënd. 


Nëna Terezë, pa dyshim, është bijë dhe nënë e gjithë njerëzimit. Ajo është shqiptare, po, gjithashtu, është edhe indiane, italiane, amerikane, angleze Të gjithë duan ta identifikojë si të tyren, të gjithë duan të shëmbëllejnë me të. Dhe kanë të drejtë, sepse ajo nuk ishte vetëm jona, vetëm e ne shqiptarëve, por ishte e botës mbarë, e gjithë njerëzimit.

Që në moshë të njomë ajo ndoqi udhën e saj jetësore dhe mori udhën e largët drejt Kalkutës. Me vetëdije të plotë dhe me qëllimin e lartë për tua zgjatur dorën e ndihmës atyre që kishin mbetur të harruar në lymin e vrazhdësisë së jetës dhe mizorisë së mjerimit social, ajo braktisi familjen e dashur, la vendlindjen dhe iu përkushtua me tërë shpirtin shërbimit për të varfrit. Ndaj, mund të themi lirisht se Nëna Terezë është mishërim i të gjitha virtyteve më të mira të njeriut shqiptar, por edhe të njeriut të botës. Ajo është shembull i papërsëritshëm i flijimit të përditshëm për njerëzit e lënë, është shembull i besimit në Zotin dhe në Njeriun. 


Të nderuar pjesëmarrës, 
Rrallëkush në botën moderne mund të krahasohet me Nënën Terezë sa i përket namit dhe dashurisë që ajo gëzonte anekënd globit. Mirënjohjet dhe epitetet që fitoi ajo për të gjallë nuk mund të numëron. 


Vërtet, Nëna Terezë e fitoi çmimin Nobel për Paqe më 1979, por më parë ajo kishte fituar një çmim shumë më të madh, kishte fituar dashurinë dhe qindra-miliona njerëzve nga e gjithë botës, kishte fituar nderimin e përhershëm të njerëzve pa dallim kombi e besimi. Prandaj, themi se ajo është njësoj e të gjithëve, e krishterëve dhe e myslimanëve, e të pasurve dhe e të varfërve. Ajo është shembulli më i shkëlqyeshëm i pastërtisë njerëzore dhe i dashurisë për njeriun pavarësisht statusit të tij shoqëror. 


Nëna Terezë u nderua me çmimet më të mëdha që jep sot bota. Përveç Nobelit, ajo mori edhe shumë mirënjohje të tjera shumë prestigjioze si: Çmimi Pamada Shir (1962), mirënjohja më e madhe kombëtare indiane, Çmimi Papa Gjoni XXIII për Paqe (1971), mirënjohja e parë e madhe nga Kisha Katolike, e cila iu dha nga vetë Papa Pali VI, Çmimi Gjon Kenedi (1971), Çmimi Nehru, Çmimi Nëna e të gjitha nënave (1973), Çmimi Medalja e Lirisë (1985), i cili iu dha nga vetë Presidenti amerikan Ronald Regan. 


Më 28 tetor 1996, Presidenti historik i Kosovës, dr. Ibrahim Rugova e shpalli Nënën Terezë Qytetare e Nderit e Republikës së Kosovës, ndërsa në të njëjtin vit, Presidenti i atëhershëm i Shqipërisë, dr. Sali Berisha e nderoi Nën Terezë më Urdhrin e Artë të Popullit Shqiptar. 


Nëna Terezë ka tejkaluar personalisht humnerën që ekziston mes të varfërve dhe të pasurve. Vizioni i saj i dinjitetit njerëzor ka ngritur një urë, arsyetonte tri dekada më parë dr. Gjon Sanes vendimin e Komitetit Nobel për Paqe, derisa po ia dorëzonte mirënjohjen Nënës Terezë në Universitetin e Oslos. 


Vlerësime të këtilla, të cilat shprehin konsideratat më të larta për figurën e Nënës Terezë kanë dhënë personalitet më të shquara të kohës sonë, si Papa Gjon Pali II, Presidenti amerikan Bill Klinton, Kryeministri britanik Toni Bler, Presidenti Italian Sandro Pertini, Presidenti frances Zhak Shirak etj. 


Pjesëmarrës të nderuar të kësaj akademie solemne, 


Duke i pasur parasysh të gjitha virtytet dhe cilësitë e rralla njerëzore e kombëtare të Nënës Terezë, duke pasur parasysh veprën e saj të madhe jetësore, si dhe duke u mbështetur në përgjegjësitë dhe kompetencat që kam si President i vendit, pas konsultave edhe me Ministrinë e Kulturës, me përfaqësuesit e klerit dhe me përfaqësues të shquar të komunitetit tonë kulturor, kam marrë vendim që të shpall vitin 2010, vitin që shënon njëqindvjetorin e lindjes së Gonxhe Bojaxhiut, Vit të Nënës Terezë. Me këtë, njëkohësisht, deklaroj se jap Patronazhin tim për të gjitha veprimtaritë që Ministria e Kulturës dhe institucionet e tjera shkencore, arsimore e kulturore do të organizojnë për ta nderuar e për ta lartësuar emrin e ndritur të Nënës Terezë. 


Sivjet, simbolika e ditës së sotme, 10 Dhjetorit  Ditës së të Drejtave të Njeriut, për ne bashkëkombësit e Nënës Terezë ka domethënie të shumëfishtë, sepse përkon pikërisht me ditën kur bija jonë, Nëna Terezë, kjo luftëtare e madhe për të drejtat e njeriut dhe për dinjitetin njerëzor përgjithësisht, u nderua me mirënjohjen më të madhe për paqe, me çmimin Nobel. 


Uroj që ky vit të përshkohet me veprimtari të mirëfillta shkencore e kulturore, në mënyrë që sadopak, si institucione të Republikës së pavarur të Kosovës, ti dalim borxhit kësaj bije të madhe të popullit shqiptar, kësaj nëne madhështore të gjithë njerëzimit. 

Bota na njeh më mirë nëpërmjet Nënës Terezë. Ne na mbetet të mësojmë prej saj si ta duam më shumë botën, botën e sotme të diversiteteve dhe të kundërthënieve të përhershme. 


Nëna Terezë botërisht u shpall Personalitet i Shekullit XX. Shpallja e vitit 2010 Vit i Nënës Terezë është një mirënjohje jona e vogël për këtë bijë të madhe të botës shqiptare dhe të gjithë njerëzimit. 


Ju faleminderit! 

*Prishtinë, 10 dhjetor 2009* 
Presidenti i Republikës Së Kosovës *Fatmir Sejdiu*, në akademinë solemne me rastin e 30-vjetorit të laurimit të Nënës Terezë me Çmimin Nobel

----------


## beta85

Nënë Tereza ka shkruar shumë lutje. Lutej vetë e i nxiste edhe motrat e saj ta thellonin gjithnjë më shumë frymën e lutjes, sidomos në kohët e forta të Kishës. U thoshte: Ta zbrazim mendjen nga gjithçka që nuk është Jezusi. Në se nuk jeni në gjendje ta harroni veten kur luteni, kërkojini ndihmë Krishtit me këto fjalë:


Jezus, eja në zemrën time,
lutu me mua,
lutu në mua
derisa të mësoj nga Ti
si të lutem.
Bëj që tingulli i zërit tënd 
të kumbojë gjithnjë ndër veshët e mi, 
o Jezus i mirë,
që të kuptoj si me të dashtë me mendje e me zemër.
Bëj që të të pranoj ndër skutat më të fshehta të zemrës,
ty që për mua je e vetmja e mirë,
je gëzimi im më i ëmbël,
miku im i vërtetë!".

----------


## toni77_toni

*E Lumja Nënë Terezë, në 100 vjetorin e lindjes!*


Në këta dy muaj, gusht e shtator, përkujtojmë e kremtojmë një nga figurat më të ndritura të Kishës Katolike universale dhe të popullit shqiptar: të Lumen Nënë Terezë, që sivjet e pikërisht më 26 gusht bie 100 vjetori i linde së saj. E Lumja Nënë Terezë Gonxhe Bojaxhiu pra lindi më 26 gusht 1910 në Shkup, qytet i vendosur në udhëkryq të historisë së Ballkanit, ndërroi jetë më 5 shtator 1997 në Kalkutë të Indisë, u shpall e Lume në Vatikan nga Papa Gjon Pali II më 19 tetor 2003. 

Kjo gjigante që mishëroi dashurinë e Zotit duke u shërbyer më të varfërve ndër të varfër, e përmblodhi jetëshkrimin e saj me këto fjalë: *"Me gjak jam shqiptare; me nënshtetësi, indiane. Përsa i përket besimit, jam murgeshë katolike. Sipas thirrjes, i përkas botës. Por zemra ime i përket plotësisht Zemrës së Krishtit".* 

Për t'iu përgjigjur sa më mirë si nevojave fizike, ashtu edhe atyre shpirtërore të të varfërve, më 7 tetor të vitit 1950 e Lumja Nënë Terezë themeloi Kongregatën e Misionareve të Bamirësisë; më 1963 - Vëllezërit Misionarë të Bamirësisë; më 1976, degën kundruese të motrave; më 1979, Vëllezërit kundrues dhe më 1984, Etërit Misionarë të Bamirësisë. Gjithsesi frymëzimi i saj nuk u kufizua vetëm në njerëzit e thirrur për jetë rregulltare. Organizoi Bashkëpunëtorët e Nënë Terezës dhe Bashkëpunëtorët e Sëmurë e të Munduar, njerëz të feve e të kombësive të ndryshme, me të cilët u bë një në lutje, thjeshtësi, flijim dhe në apostullimin e saj që shprehej me vepra të përvuajtura bamirësie. 

Kjo frymë e shtyu të themelonte më pas Misionarët Shekullarë të Bamirësisë. 

Duke iu përgjigjur kërkesës së shumë meshtarëve, më 1991 Nënë Tereza themeloi edhe Lëvizjen e Korpit të Krishtit për Meshtarë, si "rrugë e vogël që i çon në shenjtërim" ata, të cilët ishin një mendje me karizmën dhe me shpirtin e saj.
Më 1979 u vlerësua me Çmimin e rëndësishëm Nobel për Paqen.

Gjithë jeta dhe vepra e Nënë Terezës është dëshmi e gëzimit që buron nga dashuria, e madhështisë dhe e dinjitetit të çdo njeriu, e vlerës së gjërave të vogla të bëra me besnikëri e me dashuri, e sidomos, e vlerës së pakrahasueshme të miqësisë me Zotin, që lidhet e ushqehet përmes lutjes së vazhdueshme, duke e shndërruar kështu njeriun në flake dashurie.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Nënë Tereza na porosit: 

duaj e bëj mirë kudoherë e kurdoherë!*



*S'KA RENDESI* 

Njeriu është i paarsyshëm, i palogjikshëm, egocentrik
S´ka rëndësi, duaje!

Nëse bën mirë, do të thonë e bën për qëllime egoistike
S´ka rëndësi, bëj mirë!

Nëse zbaton qëllimet e tua, do të gjesh miq të rrejshëm dhe armiq të vërtetë
S´ka rëndësi, zbato!

Të mirën që e bën, nesër do të harrohet
S´ka rëndësi, bëj mirë!

Nderi dhe çiltërsia do të bëjnë të lëndueshëm,
S´ka rëndësi. Ji i çiltër dhe i ndershëm!

Atë që ke ndërtuar vite me radhë, mund të rrënohet fill
S´ka rëndësi. Ndërto!

Nëse i ndihmon njerzit, do të hidhërohen
S´ka rëndësi, ndihmoi!

Jepja botës pjesën më të mirë të vetvetës, do të shqelmojnë!
Ska rëndësu, jepe pjesën më të mire të vetvetës!

_Nënë Tereza_

----------


## Annika

> *Nënë Tereza na porosit: 
> 
> duaj e bëj mirë kudoherë e kurdoherë!*
> 
> 
> 
> *S'KA RENDESI* 
> 
> Njeriu është i paarsyshëm, i palogjikshëm, egocentrik
> ...




nje dicka me shume vlere nga nje ZONJE e madhe ...por fatkeqesisht jo te gjithe e zbatojne

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Keto jane Figurate ma te ndritura te shqiperis Etnike

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja e Nënë Terezës për paqe drejtuar Krishtit të Kryqëzuar!*


E tërë jeta dhe vepra e Nënë Terezës është dëshmi e gëzimit që buron nga dashuria, e madhështisë dhe e dinjitetit të çdo njeriu, e vlerës së gjërave të vogla të bëra me besnikëri e me dashuri, e sidomos, e vlerës së pakrahasueshme të miqësisë me Zotin, që lidhet e ushqehet përmes lutjes së vazhdueshme, duke e shndërruar kështu njeriun në flake dashurie. Prandaj me rastin e 100 vjetorit të lindjes, e Lumja shqiptare Gonxhe Bojaxhiu na ofron një lutje drejtuar Jezusit të kryqëzuar për paqen, për çka bota ende sot ka kaq shumë nevojë: 

*Jezus i kryqëzuar e i ngjallur, rri me ne!
Rri me ne, mik besnik e mbështetje e sigurtë
e njerëzimit në shtegtim nëpër rrugët e botës!
Ti, Fjalë e gjallë e Atit,
jepu shpresë e besim atyre që e kërkojnë
kuptimin e vërtetë të jetës së tyre.
Ti, Bukë e jetës së pasosur, ushqeje njeriun
e uritur për vërtetësi, për liri, për drejtësi, për paqe.
Rri me ne, Fjalë e gjallë e Atit,
mësona fjalë e gjeste paqeje:
paqe për tokën e shuguruar nga gjaku yt;
paqe për Vendet e ndryshme të botës,
ku vijon të rrjedhë gjaku i pafajshëm:
paqe për mbarë njerëzimin, mbi të cilin kanoset përherë
rreziku i luftërave vëllavrasëse*.

----------

